

What is the chance of not inheriting *any* DNA from a particular grandparent? - bencollier49
http://gcbias.org/2013/10/20/how-much-of-your-genome-do-you-inherit-from-a-particular-grandparent/

======
yeukhon
This is a crazy, new idea to me.

I have always imagined DNA as a hash function, and grandparents DNAs a AND b
yields your dad's: H(grandma, grandpa) = DNA, which means you will inherit
this chain H(your dad, your mom) = yours). Now I am told that is not the case
at all. So what DNA am I receiving? I am confused.

